# New Pony For Sweet Opal!!!



## SweetOpal (Aug 27, 2007)

We bought a new pony!!! WOOHOO! I have been helping show this boy all year, he is a doll and boy can he move. This is Pony Vista's Pow Wow! He will be coming to live with us, Thank you to Holly Bowers of MB Stables!


----------



## Firefall (Aug 27, 2007)

Wow is right, very nice...................congatulations!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mininik (Aug 27, 2007)

WOW!!! Congratulations!! Do you think he'll be coming to Oregon Gold?


----------



## SweetOpal (Aug 27, 2007)

Oh yeah, Oregon Gold all the way!!


----------



## MBhorses (Aug 27, 2007)

:aktion033: congrats,

nice looking pony. :bgrin


----------



## Treciah (Aug 27, 2007)

Hey Jennifer Congratulations :aktion033: I am hoping Miss Missouri will be having a Pow Wow foal for me next year.


----------



## disneyhorse (Aug 27, 2007)

Yippee!!! Glad you got that to work out, he will be a FANTASTIC show horse for you!!! I can't wait to see what you do with him.

Congratulations!!!

Andrea


----------



## txminipinto (Aug 27, 2007)

Very Nice! :aktion033:


----------



## Leeana (Aug 27, 2007)

I have seen his pictures so many times and everytime i see him i want him more and more!






:

Nice choice :aktion033: :lol:


----------



## crponies (Aug 27, 2007)

:aktion033: Congrats! He is gorgeous!


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Aug 27, 2007)

Congrats I know how much you have loved this horse (well he has alot of fans



)

I am sure you will do amazing with him


----------



## hhpminis (Aug 27, 2007)

Very nice Jennifer! I look forward to seeing him next year!


----------



## PrestigeMiniHorses (Aug 28, 2007)

Congats to you Jennifer on your new boy...He sure is something. I can't wait to see him at Oregon Gold


----------



## skanzler (Aug 29, 2007)

Congrats Jennifer, I am sure he will bring many smiles and ribbons your way. By the way, Blaze is doing great.....


----------

